# make a  hydro green light



## firefighterusa (Jun 16, 2008)

a few people have pm me on how to build a hydrogreen light . first you need to goto home depot and get a clear tube in the lighting section that flouresent light tubes go in to protect them then get 2 pvc caps that fits the ends of the tube . then do a google search for a 18 watt 12 volt ballast made by thin lite corp.next do a search for a industial F20T 12/G green flouresent bulb both are fairly cheap when you get them in you will need to solder the wires to the pins on the bulb and to however long you want your power cord then you put everything in the tube and use 100% silicone to seal it up leaving the power cord coming out a small hole you will have drilled in one end and seal up with silicone. next get 2 aligater  clips and solder to your cord and you are in buiness. you may need to get a bigger freezer to put all your fish in. any questions just let me know. i have included some pics of mine 5 yrs old and still kickin. you should have no more than 40.00 dollars in it compared to 185.00 if you buy one


----------



## firefighterusa (Jun 16, 2008)

*heres the links for bulb and ballast*

http://store.solar-electric.com/tl-ib-151.html
http://atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/INDUSTRIALF20T12.GGREEN.htm


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting firefighterusa, that will be my next project.
Tim


----------



## firefighterusa (Jun 16, 2008)

yea if you are like me i like nice toys but dont like to pay full price for them so i make them.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jun 16, 2008)

You are exactly right. I may have some questions later for you once I start the build if you dont mind.


----------



## Geeseman (Jun 16, 2008)

You rock man, thanks a million!!


----------



## firefighterusa (Jun 16, 2008)

not a problem guys when yall get started let me know if i can help.


----------



## basser (Jun 16, 2008)

We have been building them out of clear PVC pipe using 48 inch flourecent tubes and larger 12 volt transformers.  The pvc tubes are much more durable than the protective clear tube you will find at HD.  All pvc used in our light is schedule 40, and can be sumerged to 50 or 60 ft with out a problem.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 16, 2008)

Fill me in... What's the need for one?  Fishing at night? Attracting baitfish for other fish?


----------



## basser (Jun 16, 2008)

The green light emitted by these units attracts far mor bait fish and game fish than a traditional fishing light.  They also use far less power to run.  Typically they are only 20 to 40 watts, where as traditional light are typically 100 watts or more.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jun 16, 2008)

basser said:


> We have been building them out of clear PVC pipe using 48 inch flourecent tubes and larger 12 volt transformers.  The pvc tubes are much more durable than the protective clear tube you will find at HD.  All pvc used in our light is schedule 40, and can be sumerged to 50 or 60 ft with out a problem.


where do you get the clear pvc ? sounds like a good idea.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jun 16, 2008)

basser said:


> We have been building them out of clear PVC pipe using 48 inch flourecent tubes and larger 12 volt transformers.  The pvc tubes are much more durable than the protective clear tube you will find at HD.  All pvc used in our light is schedule 40, and can be sumerged to 50 or 60 ft with out a problem.


can you post some pics i can see a new project in the future.


----------



## basser (Jun 16, 2008)

The clear PVC comes from a company called Alsco.  They are located new Sweet water creek State park.  The PVC comes in 10 ft sections.  It is expensive, but it is far superior to the polycarbonate protectors found at HD.  We use typical white PVC for the fitting and use treased pieces on both end so you can replace the ballist or the bulb easily.


----------



## basser (Jun 16, 2008)

I will have to see what I can do about posting pictures.  I just gave the last one I made to my brother this past week end.  I think I have enough material to make a 24 inch version.  If so, I will post pictures.


----------



## firefighterusa (Jun 16, 2008)

basser said:


> The clear PVC comes from a company called Alsco.  They are located new Sweet water creek State park.  The PVC comes in 10 ft sections.  It is expensive, but it is far superior to the polycarbonate protectors found at HD.  We use typical white PVC for the fitting and use treased pieces on both end so you can replace the ballist or the bulb easily.



i checked on alsco web site and 2" clear pvc is 61.00 for 10 feet piece by the time i bought the pipe and other parts it would be to exspensive for me but sounds like a tough light but i have never had any problems out of mine and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## kscoggins (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## DrewDennis (Jul 27, 2008)

is that 2" Inside diameter or outside diameter?


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the info.....gonna have to try it soon.....


----------



## anglerEd (Jul 27, 2008)

That is too cool. I couldn't help myself so I ordered the ballast and bulb. The supplier listed for the bulb required a min order of $25 or so. Instead of buying 3 bulbs, I found a similar bulb at bulbman.com and ordered one. The bulb will cost $20 w/shiping, and the ballast is $30 with shiping. This little project is going to cost a bit more than $40, particularly after the trip to HD for wire, tube, PVC caps, silicone, and alligator clips. Think it will be worth it though.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GA1dad (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmm, I coulda used one of these Saturday night. I lowered a rechargable lantern from a bridge with a rope. Of course I kept it a couple of inches above the water. It worked,,,,,,, but I see a green light project in my future.

Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 28, 2008)

Awsome, I will build me one of these.  Thanks for the info.  Do you have to weight it any or will it go down to 30 or so feet with just the weight of the bulb and ballast?
                                                                Chris


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 28, 2008)

Great Info, thanks for sharing.

I always thought the hydra-glow lights were too $$$


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 28, 2008)

I just got back from HD with enought parts to make 10 of those suckers.  I just ordered the bulbs and ballasts also. I have never seen anything like those when night fishing. You can bet my boat will be LIT UP baby, And if it works like yall say I will have enough lights in the boat to turn a profit and sell them to other suckers I mean fishermen when I start hauling the fish in,  Yall said you can buy them for 185.00????  look out west point here I come.   Chris


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 31, 2008)

Got the bulbs today!!!!!   Come on ballasts!!!!


----------



## centerc (Jul 31, 2008)

you should make them and sell them We have a store bought one it works great the bait swims circles around the lite


----------



## anglerEd (Aug 1, 2008)

my bulb came today. I hope the balast comes so I can test it out this weekend. Too Cool.


----------



## LureheadEd (Aug 2, 2008)

I checked with one of my suppliers in Duluth yesterday about the clear PVC pipe, they wanted $13.50 a foot ! In a 10ft. piece ! Then I went to Home Depot and looked at the bulb protector tubing, way to wimpy of a plastic for me...


----------



## anglerEd (Aug 2, 2008)

I hear you LH Ed. I put mine together today, and that tube from HD is super thin. I am going to go with it for now.
BTW fire fighter, You didn't mention geting the thing to sink. Nor did I notice any weight in your rig. Either you are leting the thing float, or you have a bunch of weight stashed in there. I must have nearly a pound of random fishing weights in there to get it to sink. 
Leave room in the tube for weight or plan to hang a brick on the bottom somehow.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea I need that info also how much weight did you put in it to get it to sink??????


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Aug 3, 2008)

*light*

I have the original light..with a carrying case...will sell ,,for 100.00 shipped...


----------



## anglerEd (Aug 4, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Yea I need that info also how much weight did you put in it to get it to sink??????



Plan for about a pound and a half of weight. With hindsight, it may be just as good a plan to mount a ring or hook on the bottom end and just attach a brick. I accounted for 16 oz of lead, plus another good handfull of various small weights that would have been to teadious to calculate.

Mine is done and I let it burn for a few hours last night. It realy pulls in the bait. I have used lanterns and the floaty headlight looking things in the past. No need to bother with that stuff any more.


----------



## LureheadEd (Aug 4, 2008)

Anybody have an idea of how many amps these pull ? I've got 4 of the Starfire lights, they do OK ....


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 5, 2008)

Got mine going today and let it burn in the shop all day on a little lawn mower batt, I stuck it in the window so everyone coming in could see it, Man what a light for 35 bucks.   I did weight it with 6 inch piece of 1 1/2 round stock wraped in a rag, I also used rags to protect the connections on both ends of the light.  I will post some pics on sunday morn after we go fishing and try it out. As far as amps go, its an 18 watt ballast so it cant be more than 6 amps at the most.  it ran for 9 hrs on a regular old lawn mower batt and never got dim at all.  Chris


----------



## glasman9 (Aug 5, 2008)

got  my ballast in today, going to get rest of stuff tomorrow and put them together..thanks for the updates.......


----------



## sodbusterman (Aug 6, 2008)

I was looking at one of my suppliers and found they sell this waterproof LED bar which as you know consumes very little DC and this runs straight on 12V DC without a ballest! And it only costs 9.95, hello. Put it in the HD tube and see what happens? Have fun. http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=BARS&cart_id=690487.21358


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 6, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Fill me in... What's the need for one?  Fishing at night? Attracting baitfish for other fish?



Supplement income crop


----------



## nightfisherman (Aug 6, 2008)

*amp draw*

Don't know about the amp draw of these "homemade hydroglow lights", but I did call Hydroglow about the amp draw on the 4 footer they sell. They told me it drew only 2 amps per hour.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 10, 2008)

Well i forgot the camera, but the light worked great, The baitfish were so thick you could not see through them. The boat is 18 ft and the minnows would pretty much circle the boat front to back.   Oh yea we caught fish till 2 am, the man in the avatar had a ball.   Thanks for the info on the light.   Chris


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey guys, 
This thread/topic alone got me looking, reading and shopping around for green lights.  I have ordered two of these.  I have read many good reviews of them.  At $38 bucks that includes shipping, how can you go wrong???

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/AquaStarCombo-II.html


----------



## urbaneruralite (Aug 10, 2008)

from Optronics: "NightBlaster® Magnum UW-300G - Submersible Green Fish-N-Lite. 18-inch fluorescent tube glows green when illuminated, increasing the power and attraction for deep lakes and ocean use. 12-volt unit includes battery clips, 15-ft. cord, 20-ft. safety cord. Operates both in and out of the water. *Draws only 1 amp.*"

Those are about $30, btw.


----------



## hybrid stalker (Aug 12, 2008)

*hydro lights*

I have purchased 3 green lights from the greenlight man on ebay for 135 each. they work awsome at night on westpoint. these lights can be repaired if needed. the guy was a great help when i broke one of mine, he fixed it right up. he also lives local so i saved on shipping by picking them up myself.just look for green lights on ebay.I hope this helps


----------



## twiggs25 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Try this*

We have a house on lake Martin, AL.  This guy has a booming business down there.  We have 2 of theses lights around our dock and they are awsome.  Hundreds of fish around the light every night.  It is alot bigger than it looks in the pic.  It lights up about a 60' to 70' radius.

Check it out.

http://www.thegreenmonsterfishinglight.com/


----------



## Badfish (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone know how to wire the light to the Ballast or what colors go to the pins on the light and what color to the + , - Gaterclips 

Thanks Badfish


----------

